# Inland lake Walleye



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The last couple years Ive been noticin a patern on spawning fish. A coulpe threads ago there was some talk about eyes using reefs to spawn on in Erie. Does anyone think its the same for smallier lakes? What would be the biggest reefs in our res.? What is your favorite tactic? Hope to hit a few lakes this year for them and was wondering what you thought! Thanks! JIG


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

Tha vast majority of Erie walleye spawn on the reefs. As for the inland lakes, you have to remember that there are very few lakes in Ohio that have natural reproduction of walleyes. Most are stocked.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Very few natural indeed! Do You say that stockings dont reproduce? Didnt the DNR stock walleye's? Do you know of a site on stocking them? Anyone! :B


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

at pymy there is supossed to be some reproducing in small creeks that flow into it and at the spill way...berlin has some nice rocky humps that fish could use.. squito may have some on the causeway rocks and at the dam. as far as west branch, i'd say they run the feeder creeks and use a few selcet points and beach areas with nice bottoms. berlin probably has the best spawning structure, between the humps and creeks.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even if they don't reproduce they still go thru the motions. Rocky shorelines at night are usually good. Places where feeder creeks enter the main lake are also good spots to check.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Would have to say that they move in at night and stay till dawn. Givin the right conditions. Almost seems as you catch them the same places in summer if the levels hold up. Guess its time(water/weather) and place let alone how you fish.


----------

